# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Drifters Boardie Meeting, Sun Afternoon, Feb 19th???

## ukran1ans

Anyone wanna meet up at Drifters for a boardie meeting next Sun Afternoon, the 19th (I'll be the big dude in white baseball cap)?

----------


## takinitslow

I am in that's a perfect walk from the White Sands

----------


## IRIEchic

I'm in! I'll be the brown-skinned gurl with long locs  :Smile:

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

What time???

----------


## Rastatman

Could possibly make it. What time. That's the biggie!

----------


## jamaicarob

Lisa and i are in, i have a Jamaican flag tattoo on my upper right arm,i will bring a crew also, very soon come

----------


## AandE

Depending on the time we Allan and Elizabeth plus a friend will likely come.

----------


## Prism

Christy & John think it sounds like a plan

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Respectfully......We have a busy day that day.....What time please?  Moving day.

----------


## jamaicarob

how about 2 ish, very soon come

----------


## Rastatman

2 sounds good for us.

----------


## Monty&Melo

We are in, I  have a matching tattoo to Jamaica Rob.  I'm better looking than him though  :Smile:   and I'll have my shirt on.  Gotta keep my beer gut covered up.

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Cool....2 o clock sounds good. Sorry If I sounded too demanding...Been on edge lately. Lots of stuff going on.{USA} Things are looking up though. 3 days before coming to our "happy" place. Wife finished packing, probably too many clothes. We'll see. See you on the 19th. Drifter's. My wife is really pretty. I have a big nose, kinda funny lookin', and a somewhat beer gut. No tattoos.  Peace.   Todd & Deb

----------


## Momthor3

Oh Todd  you are too hard on yourself!!! He's the guy with the perma smile!!      I wouldn't miss it !!!   I'm tagging along with Jamaicarob and Lisa !!!

----------


## reps

> Anyone wanna meet up at Drifters for a boardie meeting next Sun Afternoon, the 19th (I'll be the big dude in white baseball cap)?


Count me in i will be there 2pm

----------


## ukran1ans

> I am in that's a perfect walk from the White Sands


I'll walk with you since I'm staying there too! LOL.

----------


## ukran1ans

> What time???


Well I think the music starts around 2pm, So I figure I'll be there around then...

----------


## ukran1ans

Ok, Look for long hair, various tattoos, various smiles, various beer bellies... Got it!

Also... I figure I'm getting in later Sat, 5pmish and I'm thinking of hitting the 'Fun Holiday Beach Resort' Beach Party (all you can eat and drink for $25) that starts at 7pm. Anyone ever do that gig? Anyone else showing up?

----------


## IRIEchic

> Ok, Look for long hair, various tattoos, various smiles, various beer bellies... Got it!


You forgot the brown skinned one  :Smile:

----------


## Todd

Sounds like a partay!  We be there.

----------


## ukran1ans

> You forgot the brown skinned one


Oops... MY BAD!!!

----------


## KitchenBeeotch

> You forgot the brown skinned one


Haha!  We'll try to be there too.  I'll be the RED skinned one since this will be the 1st day my body will see the sun in months.

----------


## SoloTraveller

First day for us. Will probably pop in while walking the beach

----------


## NikkiB

Count us in too! That Fun Holiday nite also sounds interesting...

----------


## bostonguy823

Fun holiday is a cool place... just know that the 'all you can drink' is red stripe draft and limited selection... not a deal breaker for all but could be for some ... I personally don't want a 10 oz beer in a plastic cup... it can be hit or miss...

----------


## Rob

Since Heineken bought D&G from Diego, the quality of all the products has been raised. The Red Stripe draft is excellent and the draft dispensers are cleaned and serviced on a bi-weekly basis island wide to maintain the taste.

This is also why you are getting actual imported Red Stripe now and not the Diego "Jamaican style" swill any more! Big up to Heineken for there dedication to beer.

Hooray Beer! (grin)

----------


## bostonguy823

That's good news, rob.... been quite a few years since I've had a decent draft .... then again, haven't tried it in quite a few years, either

----------


## ukran1ans

> Fun holiday is a cool place... just know that the 'all you can drink' is red stripe draft and limited selection... not a deal breaker for all but could be for some ... I personally don't want a 10 oz beer in a plastic cup... it can be hit or miss...


Actually, all I drink when I hit other bars is Red Stripe (had scary incident with the local white rum a few years back where I didn't know how the hell I got back to my room, so I just drink Stripes now, so I always know what I'm getting.. lol), so that'll work fine for me! But thanx for the tip!

----------


## ukran1ans

> Since Heineken bought D&G from Diego, the quality of all the products has been raised. The Red Stripe draft is excellent and the draft dispensers are cleaned and serviced on a bi-weekly basis island wide to maintain the taste.
> 
> This is also why you are getting actual imported Red Stripe now and not the Diego "Jamaican style" swill any more! Big up to Heineken for there dedication to beer.
> 
> Hooray Beer! (grin)


Hey Rob, I see that you chimed in... that mean you and Lisa are making a showing next Sunday?

----------


## jamaicarob

we hope to see them there, and at Red Dragon as well, very soon come

----------


## Bnewb

> Hey Rob, I see that you chimed in... that mean you and Lisa are making a showing next Sunday?





> we hope to see them there, and at Red Dragon as well, very soon come


Absolutely would *love* to see you all!

----------

